# NIC Cage I just built- Pics!



## LaylaLop (Sep 28, 2011)

Soo I got my NIC cage cube pieces today and put together a 2x3 cage since she'll be small and when she gets a bit bigger I'll probably make it larger since I have extra cubes. 
I need to figure out the base part and get some binder clips to close the door. It doesn't have all the toys/litter boxes/etc. but I put those in for size comparison. 

Here are pics, doors closed:







Doors open, put down grass mats on the level so you can see it better. 






I will also cover the level/white platform thing so she can't get hurt with more than just the seagrass mats. Probably linoleum with the grass mats on top for ease of cleaning.. Just the base to figure out...


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks great 

What are you using to hold it together?
I see what looks like zap straps, but also wider black thingers aroung the top left, what are those?


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 29, 2011)

It came with some special black clips that go around 2 outer parts and hook them together fairly sturdily.. I put them around where the door was on top and it held it together fairly nicely. It's still a work in progress, obviously, but I will post new pictures when I figure out the base. I'm thinking I ideally want it to be plywood with linoleum on top and possibly casters so I can move it out to clean behind it from time to time.. To hold in hay/freebie poops I can't decide if I want to build a wood edge or use something like chloroplast or plexiglass. I'm thinking maybe plexiglass I can slide in and out for easy cleaning but still keep the poops contained from the carpet. I'll probably get a carpet-protector plastic mat to put under it all as well just in case she pees/water bottle leaks. 

Also, new picture of her up in my introductions thread


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 29, 2011)

Really?! Those clips actually look useful!
Compared to the ugly round ones they usually come with that dont hold much....

You just want something easy to clean but with traction! Traction being the big thing. I gave up on towels for mine so mine is a NIC base with Ceramic tiles cut to fit the bottome exactly. With Laminate flooring as sides so i can use shavings.
Regardless, id choose plexi over coroplast just because coroplast is easier to chew so the plexi will last you longer, but apart from that, the floors seem to be the part where alot of people get stumped. Blah floors....


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm really happy with the foamy puzzle mat flooring. As long as your bun isn't a chewer it works amazingly.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 29, 2011)

The clips are quite useful! 

I don't know if she'll be a chewer but I was thinking I could put down linoleum tiles despite them not having good traction but easy to clean, and put mats down over it.. 

Did you grout the tiles or just lay them close?

Only problem is finding a place that custom cuts plexi without costing an arm and a leg! I'm thinking home depot or lowe's.. I just need to take really good measurements, haha. 

So do you guys think plexi on the inner part of the cube grids to keep bedding in or the outer to prevent chewing of said plexi?


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, and the bottom litter bin of her existing super pet cage fits inside the cage, so I'll be putting that as almost a half of the bottom layer to keep one of the litterboxes and hay in. 

A few years ago my mom and I built a really cool NIC cage for my rabbit and it was carpeted levels and everything.. too bad she decided peeing on carpet was funner than in the litterbox, but I digress...


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 29, 2011)

Plexi on the inside. Itll be a _____ to clean if its on the outside. My guys dont chew on the laminate.

I have the ceramic tiles smushed together as close as possible, no grout. Im actually thinking of just no shavings and they can walk right on the tile since their not smooth, their textured tile and they wont slip on them.... Hmmm
You should be able to find ceramic tiles on craigslist, people always end up with extras. Regardless their even cheap brand new, juse find some with texture to them to give the bunnys some grip, and being tiles their really easy to just take a warm cloth too if theres anything that cant just be swept off.

We cut our own tiles and plexi here, you do need a special blade to do both. In regards to home depot or lowes, the blades they have on their saws are for wood, they wont be designed to do nice cuts on plexi and you may be left with sharp edges or jagged spots so be prepared to do LOTS of sanding if thats what you do. Youd want atleast a 40tooth carbide blade to do that kind of stuff and get nice cuts.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 29, 2011)

When I built a custom-made rat cage out of a shelf the local lowe's had a special plastic-cutting blade for plexi/siding and they did all the cutting for like 40 cents a foot or whatnot. I don't have a garage or room for power tools other than the standard tool kit and power drill.. 

I was thinking plexi on the inside too.. but it depends how thick of plexi when doing an inner measurement so I guess I'll have to pull out a calculator in the store.. 

Is your tile sitting on a board like plywood or just the ground? I ask because I have carpet and I don't think they'd lay flat for me without the plywood base.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 29, 2011)

Just for reference, the cubes I bought are Safco brand and I bought them on Amazon with free prime shipping... They came with the black "w" shaped clips as well as the corner cruddy connectors. The "w" shaped clips I was not expecting and are very handy! I think I'll use the rest of them to make a play-pen...


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 29, 2011)

My cage is a wierd situation.... its actually in a compartment on a shelf (below the budgies) so its rained 3" off the ground. But the shelf its on is a little short so about 6-8" of the cage hangs off the front (2x3 grid nic like yours but only 1 level high), the base is nic and I use the big ugly plastic connectors most pannels come with but the 2 spots on the bottom in the middle dont have connectors but are zap strapped together. The tiles are places directly onto the nic grids. They were cut to fit around the little plastic bits sticking out from the connectors, however if plywood were used to make everything level, life would have been muche easier, but in your case that wouldnt be an issue since youre using zap straps not bulky ugly connectors  Then i just cut laminate in lengths of the cage for each side and done. 

This was my 3rd or 4th try at a floor for them, I did the whole bottom out of linolium, and they ate that in a matter of 2-3 weeks, my towel bottoms were destroyed, they pooped all over the place, couldnt use water proof blanies since they will eat those *sigh* so Ceramic tile won out and its working really well. But you have to remember, most bunnys have more common sense then my 2, and probably more manners 

I wouldnt have that lowes would have a setup for that, thats good to know (not that theres one around here) I just cant imagine Rona or Home depot doing that here haha.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had my rabbits before nibble on the edges of linoleum but they usually give up out of bad taste or laziness.. Who knows, but thankfully I haven't had a super destructo-bun yet. 

I think it really depends on your hardware store since some do it and others don't.. It's usually over with the sign/siding/window area, wherever that may be. 

Anyway, thanks for all the tips/advice.. I'm off to take measurements and hope it turns out!!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 29, 2011)

Well appearently my 2 are satans spawn.

Pictures with the bottom when youre done please


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha, sometimes you never know. They're kind of like cats in that you never know what they're planning or when they might smother you in your sleep 

As for pics, will do.. I don't know if I can get plexi today, but if I can't I'll probably get boards temporarily to keep in stray poops/hay (untreated wood, of course).. and try to find a custom plastics place. Would be really cool to get a custom-made bottom tray from someone that can do plastics but I bet that'd cost an arm and a leg... But hey, I can dream..


----------



## missyscove (Sep 29, 2011)

I used what's called wallboard. It's made to line walls in bathrooms, I think. Basically it's a thick textured plastic that comes in 5 ft x 8 ft sheets. We got two thicknesses. One is really sturdy and we put that under the cage. The other is a little more flexible and we cut that with a box cutter / scissors and used it to line the shelves. It's easy to clean with vinegar and water too!


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't usually like NIC cages, but I love yours. I may borrow your idea and make one. Tee Hee.

Do you have a picture of your clips? They kinda look wire cage clips, like you build outside wire cages with.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 30, 2011)

I can take a picture of them for you with my better camera.. 

For the base, for now, I bought a plastic chair mat that I'm going to adhere linoleum to and bought linoleum vinyl trim to attach to the inner side to keep poo/hay in. They didn't even have plexiglass at that location. 

Alas, a trip to the store for more zip ties is needed before I finish construction and have class in the morning.. BUT.. it is my weekend project 

I figure at a later date I can build a wooden base for the plastic mat/linoleum combo can sit on and add casters to that. But for now, with my dog's vet bills (he broke a tooth and needs an extraction) and since I don't have the bunny yet, I only spent about $35 on stuff other than the cubes. 

Anyway, pics will be within a few days as I work on it and prep it for the new addition


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

LaylaLop wrote:


> I can take a picture of them for you with my better camera..
> 
> Anyway, pics will be within a few days as I work on it and prep it for the new addition



If you don't mind? Congrats on the new addition! Can't wait to see pictures. :biggrin2:


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 30, 2011)

Is the cage.. I just laid down the floor tiles all on top of one another, but they are the nicer ones with traction built in. The dark brownish thing is a vinyl floorboard piece I'm going to attach to the cage to keep in mess, but I threw it in there to give an idea of what I'm using. 






Those are the clips from 3 angles.. Hope that helps some  I used those (in certain locations) and zip-ties (for the main connections).


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

I love those! Better than those giant bulky pieces. I found them online. Supposed to be new and better equipped to hold the panels together. 

http://www.displaysense.co.uk/Wire-panel-clips-bag-of-16.html


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad they're finally catching on that the big clunky connectors don't cut it.. The only issue with those I found (other than being hard on the fingers after a while) is that they still allow up/down sliding whereas zip ties done at different cross-angles keep it from being a draw-bridge of sorts. Buut just my two-cents


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

They kinda remind me of Plastic J-Clips.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 30, 2011)

Yep, they kind of are.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

How much did your NIC cage cost all together? I just absolutely love yours. It looks simple, yet functional.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks, that was what I was going for...

Well, for now I can give rough estimates.. $60 on all the NIC squares with connectors, about $3 on zip ties so far but need more, $20 on the plastic carpet chair-mat, $12 on linoleum, $8 on the vinyl side-guards.. The grass mats and other stuff I won't tally up since those depend on what you get for your bunny as far as toys/decorations go. 

So basically about $100. Just need more zip ties and clips to hold the doors shut!  Oh yeah, and I might build her a ramp... but haven't decided exactly how other than plywood with cross-beams for grip and a hinge..

Once I have the floor tiles in I will take better pictures to show the level and the flooring too.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

How many squares did you use for the one in the picture?

I have read boards with carpet works well.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 30, 2011)

29 squares. 6 for front, top, back. 4 on each end. 2 for the shelf and 1 for the vertical support from the ceiling. I bought two packs and the extras will be for a playpen.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 30, 2011)

As for carpet I'll probably wait until after she's litter box trained and good with peeing habits. She will only be 6 weeks old when I get her.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay, thanks. I am at least getting one box I think. I don't know what I want to do for my base. I already have zip ties at least.

Ooooh! Tiny baby! Rikki wasn't hard to litter train and he isn't even fixed yet. Each rabbit is different though. I wish good luck to you on the litter train.


----------



## Mindy10 (Sep 30, 2011)

oh would love those clips but they are only in UK and it was $21 for 16 or them. Im going to have to stick with the cable ties. Mindy


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 30, 2011)

Your cage looks great, lot's of good ideas.

I have had plexiglass cut at a glass shop. Just asked for a certain size and they cut it right there while you wait.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 30, 2011)

Rather than a ramp, could you make the front bottom center square into a door too? That way you can just open that door and it is floor level? It seems easier 



I love the cage, it looks like it will work very well. :biggrin2:


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 30, 2011)

I am in the US but they came with my cubes. Doesn't make sense to buy all new everything for some clips though.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

Mindy10 wrote:


> oh would love those clips but they are only in UK and it was $21 for 16 or them.Â  Im going to have to stick with the cable ties.Â  Mindy



Oh! I just posted the link to show what they were.


Well I bought my box of wire panels, LaylaLop. I will let you know when I post pictures of mine.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 30, 2011)

So basically I have the carpet protector mat and just stuck the tiles down on it directly. They adhered super well, haha. As for the brown trim I haven't finished the door-piece but I zip-tied it to the inside of the cage to keep in stuff. For the 2nd level I put down what I'd cut off of the plastic chair-mat and put indoor/outdoor carpet over it. I put two large grass mats in there and there's a litterbox on both levels. I covered the white thing with the same carpet for good traction and zip tied it down to keep it securely on there. 

Well.. there it is for now  Just thought I'd share!!


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks great! I have a question, how did you do the door(s)?


----------



## Mindy10 (Sep 30, 2011)

looks good. how are you going to keep the brown trim to stay around the cage without moving?


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks great! hopefully she wont act like my demons and will appreciate her cage


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 1, 2011)

Mindy, the brown trim is zip-tied to the sides. I punched holes in it with a screwdriver (MacGyver-esque) and put the zip-ties through and made sure the sharper end was on the out side and cut it off flush. 

JadeRabbit, As for the door it's just slightly looser zip-ties that are not diagonal-zipped but horizontal and I put a dog-leash type clip to keep it closed. 

Above the shelf also opens up so if she tries to hide up there I can get to her.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 1, 2011)

*Watermelons wrote: *


> Looks great! hopefully she wont act like my demons and will appreciate her cage



I hope so too.. Hopefully she'll be kind to her cage after all the hours I've put into it, haha.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 11, 2011)

All DONE!! Just thought I'd update with a picture of her in it and all her litterboxes and toys. Right now she has 3 litterboxes: one she likes to pee in, one she likes to dig in, and one holding hay... I figured the more litterboxes, the better when she's younger and not fully trained.

And of course, you can see she wants out.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh she seems so small in that cage, she might disappear in there! And I mean, if she does... don't come looking for her in Edmonton. Nope nope nope.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 11, 2011)

I've noticed quite a few double-posts lately on random boards.. no worries! Haha, she can fit her head about 1/3 through the bars. And I think you'd have to fight many people to get her from me


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 11, 2011)

Gurl I'm from rural Alberta; we wrestle moose for fun out here! Bunny lovers aint got nothing on me!

Not actually...... but still.


----------



## Mindy10 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very cute. Does she already get up on the second shelf? I have not put my second shelf in yet beacause I wasnt sure if she would be able to get up there yet. She pretty much has the run of the family room now. I have everything bunny proffed and she pretty much uses her litter box 99% of the time. Once in a while I find a few pellets in her cage but besides that she is pretty good.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah she flies up onto that shelf. It's where she spends most of her time actually. She lays by the front of the cage and looks out longingly at freedom.. 

And Marisa, I grew up in Alaska.. sooo a moose wranglin' match it shall be  haha


----------



## Mindy10 (Oct 11, 2011)

what a little dare devil!! Mine doesnt even know what the shelf is. I don't think she could get up there. Im sure in time. I have a box she can get on top of and then jump on it but she hasnt figured out how to climb just yet. Of course im being over protected but do they ever fall off the shelfs?


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 11, 2011)

If you look at my shelf, the part closest to the front has a cube-panel from the shelf to the ceiling. The back part where the carpet-covered shelf is, is left open. She jumps clear up to the top of the couch on her own.. so I have no doubt she can jump high, and has jumped down from her 2nd level clear to the bottom of the cage without using the "stair" rack. She has fallen off the back of the couch onto the couch seat (usually results in leaving behind poop and trying to get up there again). She's determined to get up high. When I had her in the kitchen she'd hop up on a box 2 feet tall and stare at the counter tops..


----------



## Mindy10 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh I see you only have the part open on one side so she can jump up on the shelf but the other side you have closed off with a NIC piece. Did you do that so she wouldnt fall off the shelf while laying up there?


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, partially. Also so I could keep a litterbox/toys up there if wanted. It also made the shelf sturdier in the center part since it is attached to the roof.


----------

